# Bedding



## Lazy Z (Sep 3, 2011)

I am curious about the bedding in the sleepers. We will be spending 8 nights on trains and I am curious about the bedding and comfort of beds!

We will sleep in both roomettes & bedrooms on superliners & viewliners. I will bring our own pillows and also travel blankets (which I do even when I stay in hotels), but what about the sheets. After your room is made up and then put away for the night, where does the bedding go? Do they give you fresh sheets every night? I had read a post about dirty pillows  and want to prepare ourselves! I also considered making "sleep sheets" for us and that would ensure our comfort. Travelling with a child, I want to make sure she is kept in a good way with clean linens!

One other thing....how comfortable/tolerable are the mattresses? Would it be worth the effort to bring a camping pad or anything like that? Already we will have pillows and blankets to haul with us, so wondering if the benefit would outweigh the work!

Thank you!!


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Sep 3, 2011)

I find Amtrak pillows and blankets to be more than adequate; so I'd save the trouble and not haul any along if you are in Sleeper all the way. During daytime configuration, the bedding is usually stowed in the Upper and pillows left out for day use.


----------



## Shanghai (Sep 3, 2011)

I haven't been on a two night trip, so I cannot comment on that, but the single night

trip has clean sheets, bed prepared and the SCA merely puts down the bed, fluffs the

pillows and you are ready. The mattresses for the lower bunk are stored in the upper

bunk. When you want to retire, ask the SCA to put down the bed and when you are finished

sleeping, ask the SCA to put it up. The mattresses are comfortable, but thin. There is

a light blanket and two pillows.

If you are in a Superliner sleeper, the upper bunk is very near the ceiling of the car.

It is not a hotel, but I have found it most comfortable. My only discomfort was when the

air conditioning stopped working and a little later the toilets stopped working!! You will

survive and find the trip enjoyable.

Someone else can comment on two night trip.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 3, 2011)

:hi: Good idea about the Travel Pillows and Light Blankets, the Amtrak ones arent very high quality and are small, but are fairly warm if it gets cold at night!A good SCA will get you an extra blanket and pillow(small), if available, upon request!

Your sheets will be clean when you occupy your room, but you will have the same sheets for the time you occupy it(either one or two nights), they are not changed daily!No "Hot Sheeting" is supposed to happen, if you board a previously occupied room your SCA will have changed the linen before you occupy the room! The bottom bedding is kept in the top bunk during the time the room is set up for day use, the SCA will set your beds at times you and he agree on! (A good SCA will ask, not tell you, when you want your beds set!)

As to the mattresses, they are thin, more like a foam rubber pad, but are acceptable to most people for sleeping!( Some folks carry pads, and even liners, if they have any medical or physical problems!)

As to the differences between Viewliners and Superliners, the Roomettes on Viewliners are far Superior due to the extra windows and head room for the top bunk (which incidentally slides down from up top, as opposed to the Superliner top bunk which we call the coffin, folds out and has no windows and no head room!!  ) The beds are very narrow in the Roomettes, top and bottom, the Bedrooms are wider and also are Perpindicular to the direction that the Train Travels, some prefer the Parallel set up of the Roomettes! Also, Please read the what to take threads if you havent yet! Bon Voyage!


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 3, 2011)

Amtrak supplies all the necessary bedding and sheets/blankets. For a 2 (or 3) night trip, the same sheets/blankets are used. If you board midway (such as night #2 and someone occupied that room on night #1), new sheets and blankets and pillow covering are used!




I would not carry anything extra with me. (But that's just my opinion.) If you need an extra blanket, your SCA will give you one - and it will probably be inside a plastic bag!





If you do bring your own sheets, etc..., be sure to pick them up and place them out of the way prior to the last reset of your trip. The SCA may take them thinking their with the room set up - and you may never see them again!





I have always been comfortable with what is provided. Unless you're completely O-C, why carry extra things?



You may even need an extra suitcase to carry them!


----------



## amamba (Sep 3, 2011)

This is a great question, and something I wasn't really familiar with before taking a LD trip myself. What happens is that in the bedroom and the roomette, there is a thin mattress that is stowed in the upper bed. The sca puts the seats together (in the roomette), or slides the sofa down in the bedroom, and then takes the thin mattress that is already pre-made with sheets and blankets and puts it down on top of the flat sofa. That is the lower bed. The upper bed will be premade and just needs to be pulled down.

The mattresses are thin - about a double thickness of a thermarest camping pad. I went on a 4 night cross country trip this year, and I was aching for a real bed by the end. My shoulders and back were sore. This is probably going to be a personal thing - I am overweight so I know that is one of the reasons that my shoulders and back were sore. While on the 2 night SWC trip, my sheets and blankets were not changed out or "freshened." In fact, I had a disappearing SCA on that train so had to make the bed myself both nights. However, it was OK and certainly better than coach. I was still thrilled to be on the train and had a GREAT time.

The sheets and blankets are pretty thin, but they were adequate for me. I personally just didn't want to bring all that stuff with me. I would say that if you had a small/lightweight sleep sheet that doesn't take up a lot of room that it might be nice to bring. I was traveling in March and never felt cold on the train - if anything my cars were overheated and I slept without even using the blanket. But again, I have heard people say that they were cold, so YMMV.

I also found the pillows to be too flat, but since I was traveling by myself, it was fine since I could sleep with 2-3 of them.

You might want to read through some trip reports on this forum - some people comment on the quality of the linens, the experience of sleeping, etc.


----------



## Eric308 (Sep 3, 2011)

OlympianHiawatha said:


> I find Amtrak pillows and blankets to be more than adequate; so I'd save the trouble and not haul any along if you are in Sleeper all the way. During daytime configuration, the bedding is usually stowed in the Upper and pillows left out for day use.


I totally agree...I don't know about the thread count on the sheets, but they are clean and comfortable. I've been on several 4+night trips and slept like a log. I'm pushing 70 and have never had any issues with a sore back/muscles, etc. Hey, it's an adventure...when you get off the train you can always find a Ritz Carlton.


----------



## Lazy Z (Sep 3, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies!

I AM a little O-C, so this is good for me to let it go a little and just go with it. It is harder as I get older (and more achy) and also having a child to consider. The first part of the trip will be the 4 consecutive nights, but the others will be broken up my hotel stays (not Ritz Carlton, but with bigger beds for sure!)  Truthfully, the only bed I sleep good in is my very own (which is an amazing tempur-pedic), but I cannot travel all over the USA with it, so I will adapt!

I really cringe at the coffin reference on the upper bunk-yikes!!!!!!! We have a small travel trailer, so it has been helpful in "imagining" the various sizes. Our bunk there is similar in size, maybe even in ceiling height. My little girl and I have decided on perhaps sharing the lower bunk, and have practiced "train sleeping" on our couch! LOL Everyone thinks we are nuts, but we are having a ball thinking and planning and waiting for our trip!

As far as the roomettes, I will put myself up in that bunk! Hopefully I will be able to get DOWN, as well.





Probably will go ahead with our own blankets, for a little "home" with us, go with our roll up travel pillows and sleep sheets, which we can also use in hotels, if we feel need be. They shouldn't take up that much room if I bring the right ones. if it comes down to the night before we leave and it is just too much, I will leave them behind. Bringing our own pillows and blankets is something I have done since I had my daughter. It lets her snuggle and be comfy and not worry about the cleanliness of rooms as much. The last time we stayed at a hotel, I didn't bring any of it and was asked by her if I did  It is nice having your own "stuff" when you are away from home. Will skip the camping pad, as it is rather large even when rolled up. Do they sell Amtrak blankets on the LD trains? Might be a good souvenier and we can use that one instead.

Anyway, thanks again!!


----------



## Shanghai (Sep 3, 2011)

the_traveler said:


> Amtrak supplies all the necessary bedding and sheets/blankets. *For a 2 (or 3) night trip, the same sheets/blankets are used. *
> 
> * *
> 
> ...



*They only change the sheets and pillows for the_traveler in his penthouse each day. They also bring him*

*hot chocolate just before he retires.*


----------



## sttsxm (Sep 3, 2011)

i sleep like a baby on the train...granted the sheets aren't 400 count Egyptian cotton but they work...I generally have the bed left down the entire trip so i have the same sheets anyway.....

(i tend to hang in the comfort of my own space away from the crowds!! but that's just me....)

i had a travel blanket that was a different color than the Amtrak ones (mine is purple, theirs are blue..)

Remember that the rooms/roomettes aren' t the biggest things in the world.....

have a great trip......


----------



## lthanlon (Sep 3, 2011)

Wouldn't the lower berth in a roomette be slightly more cushioned since the thin mattress rests atop the well-padded seats?


----------



## zephyr17 (Sep 3, 2011)

lthanlon said:


> Wouldn't the lower berth in a roomette be slightly more cushioned since the thin mattress rests atop the well-padded seats?


That's my experience, but to each his own.

It isn't a bad idea to bring a light travel blanket. If the A/C is working too well, the blankets Amtrak has are kind of thin.


----------



## Linda T (Sep 3, 2011)

When you say 8 nights on trains, I'm assuming you do NOT mean 8 nights all on the same train. I just got back from 4 nights to the west coast, two nights in a hotel, and four nights back on the train. The longest single train was the SWC for 2 nights. We had a bedroom the entire way except for the last short leg we had a roomette (CHI to CIN on a viewliner). One thing to remember, especially when you're in a roomette (but also the bedrooms), there is *very* little storage for "extras." each room is adequately equipped with fresh bedding, fresh towels, etc. I LOVE riding the train.

We also just took the Cardinal (viewliner) to Charlottesville. We asked our attendant Ainsely (the best SCA ever!) to make up the roomette for a nap. He did and I took the upper bunk. It was so cool to be able to look out the window from up above. I awoke just as we passed the New River Gorge, one of the many most amazing sites in America. When we finished with our nap and asked him to put the beds up, he asked us to step into the hall. He stripped all the bedding, remade the mattress and put it away up top for the next folks. So everything is cleaned and put away as soon as possible.

May I ask which trains you'll be on? Some of us who've traveled on them may be able to give you more information. Have a great time on your trip, whatever trains you take!


----------



## Linda T (Sep 3, 2011)

lthanlon said:


> Wouldn't the lower berth in a roomette be slightly more cushioned since the thin mattress rests atop the well-padded seats?


Same with a bedroom, in a superliner anyway. I know on the CS the upper bunk was broken (kept falling down). Maintenance sort of gave it a whack to keep it up and we weren't able to lower it the entire trip. Our attendant just brought in clean sheets and made up the seats into a bed. Worked beautifully. Actually, I found it preferable but then again, to each their own. :giggle:


----------



## Bill Haithcoat (Sep 3, 2011)

Are one word answers acceptable?

IF so, I would suggest this one word: relax

IF that is too short I would just say why burden yourself with all that. Just relax, go with the flow, do not sweat it, let it be fun. You are galloping through the night in an almost-bed in an almost-room, let the experience take over. Same with the dining car, for that matter.

Also, most important, compare apples with apples. In other words do not compare it with a hotel, compare it with a coach seat, a bus or a plane.......then you will see where the real luxury resides.


----------



## Lazy Z (Sep 3, 2011)

Bill Haithcoat said:


> Are one word answers acceptable?
> 
> IF so, I would suggest this one word: relax
> 
> ...


Thank you  I have kept that in mind...I think it would be worth it even to sleep in a coach seat! What an opportunity for us to see places, and to show my girl some parts of the USA that neither of us have ever seen. Before I became a mom (10 years ago), I travelled quite a bit (2 times to Italy, 1 to Tahiti, many times around the USA, Mexico, Hawaii). I ALWAYS enjoyed the travelling and would always be ready for another trip. It has been quite a while though, and now having this other little person to watch over sort of changes things. I am really, really excited for the trip and she and I enjoy our time together and are able to keep ourselves entertained no matter where we are!!

We chose train travel b/c she refuses to fly and truthfully, I am not really that interested in air travel anymore! I imagine there are many people who dream of "taking the train" someday. I feel fortunate to be able to plan it out and look forward to it and to have all of you to help me work things out!


----------



## Lazy Z (Sep 3, 2011)

Linda T said:


> When you say 8 nights on trains, I'm assuming you do NOT mean 8 nights all on the same train. I just got back from 4 nights to the west coast, two nights in a hotel, and four nights back on the train. The longest single train was the SWC for 2 nights. We had a bedroom the entire way except for the last short leg we had a roomette (CHI to CIN on a viewliner). One thing to remember, especially when you're in a roomette (but also the bedrooms), there is *very* little storage for "extras." each room is adequately equipped with fresh bedding, fresh towels, etc. I LOVE riding the train.
> 
> We also just took the Cardinal (viewliner) to Charlottesville. We asked our attendant Ainsely (the best SCA ever!) to make up the roomette for a nap. He did and I took the upper bunk. It was so cool to be able to look out the window from up above. I awoke just as we passed the New River Gorge, one of the many most amazing sites in America. When we finished with our nap and asked him to put the beds up, he asked us to step into the hall. He stripped all the bedding, remade the mattress and put it away up top for the next folks. So everything is cleaned and put away as soon as possible.
> 
> May I ask which trains you'll be on? Some of us who've traveled on them may be able to give you more information. Have a great time on your trip, whatever trains you take!


Yes! We are going to be on the Southwest Chief for 2 nights, then the Capitol Ltd for 1 night, then the Silver Meteor for 1 night. One the way back we will go Silver Meteor, 2 separate nights, 1 night on the Lakeshore Ltd and 2 nights on the SWC again. We are going all the way to get to Orlando, but making stops on the way back. I may even add a couple of nights in Chicago if I can. The goal was to leave and return on a weekend day, but it is not working out so a couple of extra nights will be fine since we will be arriving on a weekday. Thanks for reminding me about the lack of space. This will be a great lesson in packing well  And not just while on the train, I really want us to have manageable bags for the whole trip. Some of the trains coming back do not let you check bags at all, and they can't be big bags, either! Shoes are going to hard to decide on, and they take up so much space. I see several posts about no flip flops, which is what I would have preferred for the whole trip (easy on/off, good for the shower, etc). Probably will need 2 pairs no matter what.


----------



## dlagrua (Sep 4, 2011)

We find Amtrak pillows to be flat as a pancake so we always bring along compact camping pillows for more head support and on the A/T sometimes bring full size pillows. On some routes you will get two pillows and on other you will only get one. If you are used to sleeping on a big fluffy pillow bring one.

Our bedroom survivial kit also includes pieces of cardboard and a couple of small pieces of bubble wrap to cushion the doors{s)from rattling at night. Amtrak sleepers are 30-40 years old and most rattle from loose doors, especially in the bedrooms.


----------



## Lazy Z (Sep 4, 2011)

dlagrua said:


> We find Amtrak pillows to be flat as a pancake so we always bring along compact camping pillows for more head support and on the A/T sometimes bring full size pillows. On some routes you will get two pillows and on other you will only get one. If you are used to sleeping on a big fluffy pillow bring one.
> 
> Our bedroom survivial kit also includes pieces of cardboard and a couple of small pieces of bubble wrap to cushion the doors{s)from rattling at night. Amtrak sleepers are 30-40 years old and most rattle from loose doors, especially in the bedrooms.


OK! THanks for the tips! I would prefer to take our regular pillows, but do have nice camping pillows. Good idea about the cardboard. I am expecting it to be noisy...will have ear plugs, too. Learned to bring those on my SECOND Girl Scout sleepover


----------



## Linda T (Sep 4, 2011)

The viewliners are noisier than the superliners because you're closer to the tracks. The superliners the bedrooms are on the upper deck, so there's less track noise. Personally, I'd probably try a bit of the trip without the plugs if you could, just to get the full experience. I love listening to the clankity clank of the wheels on the track, the horn in the middle of the night (if I'm awake), and that sort of thing, though a lot of people find that annoying. There's an odd sense of being in a different time and place, something that few experience in today's hustle and bustle.

We took the SWC from CHI to LAX, and loved every minute of it. Well... that was the train where the upper berth kept dropping, so maintenance came in and whacked it to keep it up and dealt with it after we reached LAX. But for the duration of the trip we (and the SCA) were not allowed to bring it down, so we slept on the couch that the SCA made up into a bed with sheets, blankets, etc. I don't think I ever slept so good as those two nights. :lol: We had the second best SCA on the SWC, his name was Xavier. He was knowledgeable, humorous, and easy to find. Oh yeah, our call button on the SWC didn't work, we pulled it once when we needed him and within seconds he was at our door. We told him that we were surprised he came so quickly only to find out that it we mental telepathy since the call button didn't light up.  The best SCA in the WORLD is Ainsley on the Cardinal. He does the EB on Wednesday nights and then the WB on Sundays. He's my hero!!! 

One thing that I'll say is all the trains I was on the conductors and SCAs tried their very best to keep us abreast of what was going on, even if they had to just say they were sorry but they didn't know either at that point. They are generally curteous, helpful, and generous with stories and such when not in neglect of their official duties. The best thing you can do on Amtrak is sit back, relax, and go with the flow. If you're connection is tight the less you have to carry and worry about the better. Bedrooms are small, roomettes are smaller, storage space is at a prime. So sit back, relax, and enjoy a grand tradition of America as you view some of the most breathtaking countryside you'll ever see.


----------



## Rail Freak (Sep 4, 2011)

I would suggest to try taking the 1st leg of your trip without the extra baggage (blankets & pillows). Then, if you really need them, you can buy them along the way. I find the lighter you travel, the better!

Have Fun


----------



## Compuwriter (Sep 7, 2011)

At the Ricksteves.com website you will find a "sleeping bag' made of sheeting material. It travels in in its own stuff sack and takes up little room. That and a couple of blow up pillows and maybe two travel blankets, will fit in a small tote. I slept on the bottom bunk of a superliner with my 13 year old granddaughter. We slept with our heads at the opposite ends and it was fine. While you can bring the items I suggested, we never needed them. Have a great trip. She is such a great age for this!


----------



## TimePeace (Sep 7, 2011)

I love sleeping on the train. Hear that whistle blow! Bedding has always been comfortable. I have always felt it was clean. Blankets are thinner than I like like, I prefer more weight on me for comfort - but I have never been cold in bed.

Keeping in mind I travel in coach also, sleepers are the height of luxury.

Enjoy your journey, it sounds like a great one. I took the SWC last spring for the first time and it was awesome.


----------



## Nancy (Oct 5, 2011)

I will be taking the Empire Builder to Chicago with a roomette. I contacted the local linen supplier on the West Coast and was assured that the linens were fragrance free. Does anyone know whether they are on the return leg, or who the linen provider is? I have fragrance sensitivities and can bring my own, but would prefer to travel lighter.

Thanks.

Nancy


----------



## zepherdude (Oct 5, 2011)

Maine Rider said:


> I love sleeping on the train. Hear that whistle blow! Bedding has always been comfortable. I have always felt it was clean. Blankets are thinner than I like like, I prefer more weight on me for comfort - but I have never been cold in bed.
> 
> Keeping in mind I travel in coach also, sleepers are the height of luxury.
> 
> Enjoy your journey, it sounds like a great one. I took the SWC last spring for the first time and it was awesome.


I was in the crew car once and close to the engines, wow, I loved the horn blowing, it was so relaxing. I have read that most people are annoyed by the train horns, but I never am. Where possible, I request the transdorm, alas, one can only get it when the other sleepers are booked. Do not know much about the sheets, they have always been there and I have never had an issue with them. Years ago, I bought an Amtrak Blanket and have taken it when I opt for a sleeper. I sleep pretty well on a train.


----------



## lthanlon (Oct 5, 2011)

I can only speak from personal experience in that although I'm pretty sensitive to fabric softeners and harsh detergents, I've never had a problem with Amtrak bedding. I've never noticed a fragrance, either, but I'm prone to nasal congestion.


----------

